# What kernal are YOU using?



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Quite honestly I'm not sure which I'm using, it's whatever came with AOKP.

Which are you using? Any advantages? What kernal would you recommend and why?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm using JD's TUNA. I like the OC ability, has Smartassv2 (built in screen off profile), rock stable and fast/smooth as hell. Only complaint as always is battery life but its whatever. Running it on AOKP b14 and I couldn't be happier. There's lots of other features in it but I'm still trying to get some more knowledge on what they are exactly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

francos nightlies. Battery life is amazing and its really fast. I don't think I'll go with another kernel for a while


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm running Apex V5 on AOKP build 14. Love it. Great performance and good battery on a sick rom.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Apex v5.
IMO's and franco's is also very nice(all of them are actually very nice). But Apex's aways has me coming back!

Really depends on what rom you are using. on liquids rom franco's felt the best. on axiom, apex's feels the best, on rootzboat and aokp, imo's felt the best. I let me fingers tell me which i like the best for each rom.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

combatmedic870 said:


> Apex v5.
> IMO's and franco's is also very nice(all of them are actually very nice). But Apex's aways has me coming back on axiom!
> 
> Really depends on what rom you are using. on liquids rom franco's felt the best. on axiom, apex's feels the best, on rootzboat and aokp, imo's felt the best. I let me fingers tell me which i like the best for each rom.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

AOKP with Franco nightly kernel is awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Was running imo's kernel for a while but recently switched to franco's nightly. Battery life is better on franco's but haven't had a chance to calibrate the battery yet...


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> francos nightlies. Battery life is amazing and its really fast. I don't think I'll go with another kernel for a while


That's what I'm running. I've found Francos and Leankernel to be my personal favs. Franco's with a conservative gov @1.2ghz gave me a good 20+ hours the other day on battery.

I have LTE turned OFF btw, pointless for me to have it on and have the phone keep seeking the signal and blowing thru battery.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Just tried out the Franco kernel and am quite enjoying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

My question is why none of these kernel developers are in kernel manager app.

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I know JD has his own that comes with his kernels.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I know JD has his own that comes with his kernels.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Si senor









Not to be pimping my work, but I just updated my kernel to v1.3.0.1, so you may want to go and pick that up if you like my kernels

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I use Franco and jd mostly apex isn't bad either. I just dontclike of kernal specificly on this device not necessary at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Si senor
> 
> Not to be pimping my work, but I just updated my kernel to v1.3.0.1, so you may want to go and pick that up if you like my kernels
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


On it haha. Franco's is a bit sluggish for my taste. Yours makes stuff absolutely fly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> AOKP with Franco nightly kernel is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


^ This!


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've had good experience on all the kernels out but im currently using lean kernel 1.4.1 exp1


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

Franco's nightly 10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

No one likes Faux's kernel? I personally run either his or Imoseyons, Francos were good to but they didn't get along with my phone.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> *No one likes Faux's kernel?* I personally run either his or Imoseyons, Francos were good to but they didn't get along with my phone.


Depends on the rom on running. On my phone is didnt get alone with........hmmmm....i dont remember the rom. All of the kernels out are the shizznit. Im just happy to not be running stock/stock voltage shooooooooooooot!

I dont like kernels that dont allow me to adjust voltage.....I like 1.350ghz to run hot (1375) and run the low end as low as possible(775ish, maybe lower depending on kernel)


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I did try a few kernals but had the proximity sensor issues


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

combatmedic870 said:


> Depends on the rom on running. On my phone is didnt get alone with........hmmmm....i dont remember the rom. All of the kernels out are the shizznit. Im just happy to not be running stock/stock voltage shooooooooooooot!
> 
> I dont like kernels that dont allow me to adjust voltage.....I like 1.350ghz to run hot (1375) and run the low end as low as possible(775ish, maybe lower depending on kernel)


UV is irrelevant with this phone. It adjusts the voltages itself accordingly. I never touch the UV interface on any kernel that supports it.


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Leankernel is what I use.

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just flashed to Apex V6 as it's one of the few I'm yet to try out.


----------



## prodeuce13 (Jul 30, 2011)

Which kernal should i flash with ICLF5? And which should i flash first, the kernal or the rom? Sorry if i sound noobish, but im still getting used to the idea of being able to flash a kernal. I came from the dx which had a locked bootloader. Btw is that the most stable rom for the Gnex right now?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

prodeuce13 said:


> Which kernal should i flash with ICLF5? And which should i flash first, the kernal or the rom? Sorry if i sound noobish, but im still getting used to the idea of being able to flash a kernal. I came from the dx which had a locked bootloader. Btw is that the most stable rom for the Gnex right now?


You flash the rom then the kernel. I found that rootzboat is the most stable right now with the franco kernel. Ive also used Axiom which is updated frequently.


----------



## blperks2 (Jan 4, 2012)

I use Apex V6 on the newest Axiom Rom.
Did really well on wifi but when I left the house it drops fast. Will see what happens as it settles in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

IMO with jakebites tweaks are hard to beat. Speed and battery life are awesome.

UV not needed I agree

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

